# ASUS GeForce RTX 2080 STRIX OC 8 GB



## W1zzard (Sep 19, 2018)

ASUS ROG Strix RTX 2080 OC is the company's fastest RTX 2080 offering, and designed to rival the quality of NVIDIA's own Founders Edition products. A high factory overclock, bolstered by a strong VRM solution, add to its premium credentials.

*Show full review*


----------



## jeremyshaw (Sep 20, 2018)

On all of these boards, I have not seen an USB-c controller. Does that mean it's integrated into the main chip?

Does it only function as a virtualink connection, or can I attach an USB-c HDD to it?


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 20, 2018)

The USB controller is on the back of the PCB


----------



## Anelephant (Sep 20, 2018)

Great review, I'm happy to see a STRIX review so soon! I noticed a few things though, you mentioned that the card has 3 displayport and 1 hdmi but in the picture it clearly looks like 2 displayport and 2 hdmi. Don't the 20 series cards use what nvidia calls "GPU Boost 4.0"? You stated that it was using 3.0. Someone also needs to update the GPU database on the site to reflect that this card uses 2x8 pin power


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 22, 2018)

Anelephant said:


> Great review, I'm happy to see a STRIX review so soon! I noticed a few things though, you mentioned that the card has 3 displayport and 1 hdmi but in the picture it clearly looks like 2 displayport and 2 hdmi. Don't the 20 series cards use what nvidia calls "GPU Boost 4.0"? You stated that it was using 3.0. Someone also needs to update the GPU database on the site to reflect that this card uses 2x8 pin power





Payam said:


> Plz correct: # of heat pipes 6 not 5 !


All fixed. Thanks!


----------



## Drake5000 (Oct 13, 2018)

Can someone confirm the fans are stopped in idle for both mods? Because I saw different information in other review. Thanks


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 13, 2018)

Drake5000 said:


> Can someone confirm the fans are stopped in idle for both mods? Because I saw different information in other review. Thanks


The 2080 Ti STRIX doesn't have fan stop in the default BIOS, this one does. No reason for you to not use the quiet BIOS anyway


----------

